# Manhatten Club questions



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 13, 2006)

I was lucky enough to trade into one of the one bedroom units next spring, can't wait! Some questions:

 How do you know if you have a king or a queen bed in the bedroom, can you request that, or does your check-in day dictate what type of room you get?  We have a Friday check-in, if that makes any difference.  

I also noticed that some of the rooms are smoking rooms.  My allergic daughter would not do well in one of these.  How far in advance should I make my request for a non-smoking unit?

Do they charge extra for rollaways, or even HAVE rollaways?

Is there floorplans available on the web?

I know these questions have been asked before, I did a search and I could not find the answers.

TIA!
Gayle


----------



## carl32 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Floor plan.*

I have been there a number of times, loved it. It is a great location in NYC. http://www.manhattanclub.com/tourmc/#floorplans


----------



## aregee (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Gayle, 
       All beds are queen size but the rooms vary in size and layout.  The real distinction in the rooms is the number of baths (jr. suite=1 BA; "1 BR" = 2 BA [some would argue that it is 1 1/2 BA because it has a shower only]). Yes, there are extra beds available.  There are smoking floors in TMC.  The default seems to be non-smoking.  Call about a week in advance to reassure yourself about the smoking arrangements and request the bed but I do not think it would be delivered until you check in and ask again.   If you arrive at a normal time, after three o'clock and before the wee hours, you should get a choice of room without difficulty.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 16, 2006)

aregee said:
			
		

> Dear Gayle,
> All beds are queen size but the rooms vary in size and layout.  The real distinction in the rooms is the number of baths (jr. suite=1 BA; "1 BR" = 2 BA [some would argue that it is 1 1/2 BA because it has a shower only]). Yes, there are extra beds available.  There are smoking floors in TMC.  The default seems to be non-smoking.  Call about a week in advance to reassure yourself about the smoking arrangements and request the bed but I do not think it would be delivered until you check in and ask again.   If you arrive at a normal time, after three o'clock and before the wee hours, you should get a choice of room without difficulty.



Some 1 bedroom units have king size beds. MC told me the one bedroom units 1 3/4 bath units are all roughly the same size unless they are a penthouse unit then they are much bigger. They couldn't give an estimate of what percentage of the one bedroom had king size beds. All studios vary in size and all studios have queensize beds. 

I plan on calling a week a head and requesting a king size bed. It paid off calling last time and requesting the L shaped studio.


----------



## lynne (Aug 16, 2006)

The full one-bedrooms range in size from 412 sq. ft. to 710 sq. ft.  Unfortunately the floor plans do not specify queen or king sized beds.  

Here is some information that may help.

Floors 12 - 15:  6 Jr one-bedrooms/13 Full one-bedrooms
Floor 16: 8 Jr one-bedrooms/11 Full one-bedrooms
Floor 17: 5 Jr one-bedrooms/13 Full one-bedrooms
Floor 18: 3 Jr one-bedrooms/15 Full one-bedrooms
Floors 19 -20: 13 Jr one-bedrooms/8 Full one-bedrooms
Floors 21 - 22: 19 Jr one-bedrooms/3 Full one-bedrooms
Floor 23: 12 Jr one-bedrooms/5 Full one-bedrooms
Floors 24 - 25: 1 Jr one-bedroom/12 Full one-bedrooms


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the resort that pops exchangers for the outrageous ''hospitality fee''
(which IMHO is INhospitable in the extreme!).  Be sure to pop them back good fashion on the comment cards to let them know your displeasure in this absolute ripoff fee.  A ''1'' in the check-in/out and resort hospitality categories on the comment card, together with a note as to why these scores were given, should help sent them the message.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 17, 2006)

lynne said:
			
		

> The full one-bedrooms range in size from 412 sq. ft. to 710 sq. ft.  Unfortunately the floor plans do not specify queen or king sized beds.
> 
> Here is some information that may help.
> 
> ...



Are you sure there is that big a difference between the 1 bed/2 bath units? According to two front desk employees all the 1 bed/2bath units are similar in size (minus penthouse apts) there is a big difference between jr suites and executive suites in general. I don't see how they could fit a seperate bedroom, two baths and living/dining combo in 412 feet. They used to consider all their units as 1 bedrooms and I'm wondering that is what you have there. Do you have a chart that shows the square footage of each unit?


----------



## glenn1000 (Aug 17, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> This is the resort that pops exchangers for the outrageous ''hospitality fee''
> (which IMHO is INhospitable in the extreme!).  Be sure to pop them back good fashion on the comment cards to let them know your displeasure in this absolute ripoff fee.  A ''1'' in the check-in/out and resort hospitality categories on the comment card, together with a note as to why these scores were given, should help sent them the message.



We are staying at the MC right now on an RCI exchange and don't have an issue with this fee. Very few TS resorts have daily maid service, daily fresh towels and a concierge desk.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 17, 2006)

Friday check ins are the 1 bdr with 2 baths so you have the 1 bdr.


----------



## lynne (Aug 17, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Are you sure there is that big a difference between the 1 bed/2 bath units? According to two front desk employees all the 1 bed/2bath units are similar in size (minus penthouse apts) there is a big difference between jr suites and executive suites in general. I don't see how they could fit a seperate bedroom, two baths and living/dining combo in 412 feet. They used to consider all their units as 1 bedrooms and I'm wondering that is what you have there. Do you have a chart that shows the square footage of each unit?



It does look as if the 412 sq. ft. room is mis-marked as a Full instead of a Jr.  There is a 482 sq. ft. room (2108) that is definitely a Full one-bedroom on the floor plan.  I have the floorplans which provide both the layout, room number and Jr or Full one-bedroom designation.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 17, 2006)

lynne said:
			
		

> It does look as if the 412 sq. ft. room is mis-marked as a Full instead of a Jr.  There is a 482 sq. ft. room (2108) that is definitely a Full one-bedroom on the floor plan.  I have the floorplans which provide both the layout, room number and Jr or Full one-bedroom designation.



Any way to scan it and put it the reviews? Or e-mail it? I'd love to see it to make requests. The room 2108 does it have two bathrooms? Too bad it doesn't show bed sizes.


----------



## lynne (Aug 17, 2006)

*Manhattan Club Floor Plans*

The floor plans are very small print and not easy reading.  As I only have a photocopied hardcopy, I do not believe these will scan well.  The largest of the one-bedrooms/two bath units are 2511 and 2411 as they are 710 sq. ft.  They are L shaped units and have a small view of Central Park as they face North, East and South.  We were able to see Christo's 'gates' exhibit from the room when we were there in 2005.


----------



## M&M (Aug 17, 2006)

*How Much ?*



			
				glenn1000 said:
			
		

> We are staying at the MC right now on an RCI exchange and don't have an issue with this fee. Very few TS resorts have daily maid service, daily fresh towels and a concierge desk.



How much is the fee for a week?

Mike


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 18, 2006)

M&M said:
			
		

> How much is the fee for a week?
> 
> Mike



$15 a night for studios and $25 for 1 bedrooms.


----------



## M&M (Aug 20, 2006)

*WOW*



			
				wauhob3 said:
			
		

> $15 a night for studios and $25 for 1 bedrooms.



Kind of makes you appreciate the free housekeeping and other services at the Sands. 

The Mannhattan Club exchanges trough both RCI and II? I have been considering a NY trip and wonder if we'd even be able to get an exchange

Mike


----------

